# Come on BHMs, post your pictures here!



## steph_eff (Apr 2, 2008)

BHMS in hiding, get your pictures posted here. Go on!


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 2, 2008)

Heres a pic of me working hard or hardly working


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

I think it's time you guys anted up some pictures.

(and not just your belly)


Dooooo it.

:eat2:


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm a firin' mah lazers!!!


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Here's a couple off my old wesite, www.angelfire.com/de3/truckhappy*


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's looking at you kid.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay! Cute mens!


:wubu:


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

My oh MY this site has some of the sexiest, cutest BHM's anywhere I have found! Gimmee more! lol


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 20, 2008)

My lazers are in demand?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## gaetano2733 (Jul 20, 2008)

I would post one, but currently I'm pretty thin. 6'5", 225. I have been as low as 185 and as high as 245.


----------



## PantyCricket (Jul 20, 2008)

This is me, I'm new! 6'1", 425ish. Recently found this site and have enjoyed reading the threads. Figured it was time to post.


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

PantyCricket said:


> This is me, I'm new! 6'1", 425ish. Recently found this site and have enjoyed reading the threads. Figured it was time to post.



Wow!! kissable lips and sexy eyes!!! Got anymore?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

PantyCricket said:


> This is me, I'm new! 6'1", 425ish. Recently found this site and have enjoyed reading the threads. Figured it was time to post.


 

Damn! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, maybe not. Perhaps I should add more lasers...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

Divals said:


> Hmm, maybe not. Perhaps I should add more lasers...


 

It's not the post your 'goofiest' picture thread. That's probably why you're not getting any love. Try posting something less weird.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 20, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> It's not the post your 'goofiest' picture thread. That's probably why you're not getting any love. Try posting something less weird.



When you're Divals, EVERY picture thread is 'post your goofiest.'

I probably shouldn't have chosen to participate when I was half-asleep and strung out on Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

Divals said:


> When you're Divals, EVERY picture thread is 'post your goofiest.'
> 
> I probably shouldn't have chosen to participate when I was half-asleep and strung out on Assassin's Creed.


Apparently....how about Divals 'light' then? Haha.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 20, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Apparently....how about Divals 'light' then? Haha.



I'll see what I can come up later tonight.

*makes notes on back of hand*
no lazers
no shooping
no cats
no wang


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

Divals said:


> I'll see what I can come up later tonight.
> 
> *makes notes on back of hand*
> no lazers
> ...


 

I think 'wang' is ok, but the site unfortunately doesn't.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, my pictures weren't too goofy and I'm still getting no love lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2008)

PantyCricket said:


> This is me, I'm new! 6'1", 425ish. Recently found this site and have enjoyed reading the threads. Figured it was time to post.



*WELCOME welcome, now how bout an explanation for that *PEculiAR* name...cute new guy*


----------



## Shirtless Guy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2008)

Shirtless Guy said:


>


*
thanks for sharing ....meowwwwwwwwww*


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Hey, my pictures weren't too goofy and I'm still getting no love lol


 

I've commented on your pictures before and got no reply, so I didn't bother this time.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jul 20, 2008)

What a wonderful thread!  I loves me some big handsomeness :smitten:

Fellas, thank you to all who posted :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

Shirtless Guy said:


>


 

SO glad I bumped this thread. Great picture!


----------



## Shirtless Guy (Jul 20, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> SO glad I bumped this thread. Great picture!


you're welcome


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Hey, my pictures weren't too goofy and I'm still getting no love lol



Trust me, you are


----------



## PantyCricket (Jul 20, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WELCOME welcome, now how bout an explanation for that *PEculiAR* name...cute new guy*



Just a name meant to invoke laughter, no real story behind it. Thanks for the comments! Heres another pic....


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2008)

PantyCricket said:


> Just a name meant to invoke laughter, no real story behind it. Thanks for the comments! Heres another pic....



*laughter eh.........I"m thinkin of other emotions right about now :smitten:....very very sexy thanks for the extra shot and welcome..i'm guessing you are from the UK?*


----------



## PantyCricket (Jul 20, 2008)

Why would you think UK? Im from Mississippi, just south of Memphis, TN. Thanks for your kind words and making me feel welcome.


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

PantyCricket said:


> Why would you think UK? Im from Mississippi, just south of Memphis, TN. Thanks for your kind words and making me feel welcome.



I used to live in Leland a few years ago


----------



## PantyCricket (Jul 21, 2008)

Heard of Leland but never been there, may have passed by it though. One more picture if anyone cares.....


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2008)

PantyCricket said:


> Heard of Leland but never been there, may have passed by it though. One more picture if anyone cares.....


 

I feel spoiled with all these great pictures from you boys.


Ever make it up to Canada?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 21, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I've commented on your pictures before and got no reply, so I didn't bother this time.



Hey, I always reply. I've just been slacking on my dims time since I got a new job.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy bajebus.

Wow.

:wubu::smitten::smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu:


----------



## theguy (Jul 21, 2008)

Divals said:


> I'm a firin' mah lazers!!!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 21, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


>



Thanks for sharing. You and your friends always look like so much fun to hang out with.



PantyCricket said:


> Why would you think UK? Im from Mississippi, just south of Memphis, TN. Thanks for your kind words and making me feel welcome.



I'm guessing the Cricket part (think the sport). And may I add :wubu: smoldering blue eyes.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 21, 2008)

PantyCricket said:


> Why would you think UK? Im from Mississippi, just south of Memphis, TN. Thanks for your kind words and making me feel welcome.



*cricket? sounds kinda brit to me...but never no mind..keep the beautiful smiling pictures coming...you are why we put the H in BHM :smitten:, def got this *COUGARS* stamp of endorsement, and I am quite sure I am not alone on that one hehe *


----------



## Happenstance (Jul 21, 2008)

Alright, I give in/up.


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hot hot hot

Wow lots of hot men on here, woohoo!




PantyCricket said:


> This is me, I'm new! 6'1", 425ish. Recently found this site and have enjoyed reading the threads. Figured it was time to post.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus H. Tapdancin Christ what _took _me so long to visit this thread!!?? You gentlemen are _delicious_. Alas, as usual, geography is working against me *sigh*.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

PantyCricket said:


> One more picture if anyone cares.....



You are absolutely one handsome guy and have very sexy eyes!! :wubu:


----------



## samuraiscott (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's a couple of me :b


----------



## Amandy (Jul 22, 2008)

Shirtless Guy said:


>



I love this picture! The teddy may be cute, but you are adorable!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Shirtless Guy said:


>




Would you be my Teddy Bear?? :blush:


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jul 24, 2008)

I love the pics Ninja, sexy and adorable as always.

PantyCricket I'm psyched to see a new hottie on the boards I hope we get to see more of you.

Shirtless I'm totally jealous of that teddy bear. 

Chris, they're can never be enough pics of you.


----------



## Melian (Jul 24, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> Alright, I give in/up.



HOLY SHIT! You are f'ing sexy!! :wubu::wubu::wubu:

Why have you been lurking, and when will you post more pics??

(some Quebec FFA needs to attack this one, and I will live vicariously through her)


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 24, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> SO glad I bumped this thread. Great picture!




Aaaaaaand a big old +1 from me.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jul 24, 2008)

PantyCricket said:


> Heard of Leland but never been there, may have passed by it though. One more picture if anyone cares.....



*Swoons*. Wow.:smitten:

Too bad I can't figure out how to quote the picture too.:doh:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's a picture of me at work from today:


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 25, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Here's a picture of me at work from today:



Holy shit, I've got those same headphones and that same shirt on. It's like looking at a my evil twin from an alternate bald universe.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Here's a picture of me at work from today:



This is a cool pic!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 25, 2008)

samuraiscott said:


> Here's a couple of me :b





Nice pics!


----------



## Aikiman (Jul 25, 2008)

View attachment SANY0833.jpg


View attachment SANY0835.jpg











hope you like, these are for my body transformation journal (you won't like this but ) I'm down to 250 from 315 training for Judo contests as well. :bow:


----------



## TW1ZTD (Jul 26, 2008)

Well here is a couple crappy pics of me. I took them with my cell phone. I"ll try to get some better ones but I thought I would share these to start.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 27, 2008)

TW1ZTD said:


> Well here is a couple crappy pics of me. I took them with my cell phone. I"ll try to get some better ones but I thought I would share these to start.


 

Hot. :eat2:


----------



## Specter (Jul 27, 2008)

Heres a few more recent pics...

Heres me on the 4th of July with Smokey, remember, only *YOU* can prevent forest fires




And me at my friends house


----------



## MaxArden (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay...but I'm not ready to show the face yet...Not Quasimodo or anything, but shy.... 

View attachment Semibagsm.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 27, 2008)

I KNOW WHO YOU ARE!






Paperbag MAN!


----------



## Crumbling (Jul 27, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I KNOW WHO YOU ARE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't that one of Peter Parker's early alter egos?

:happy:


----------



## Koldun (Jul 27, 2008)

Crumbling said:


> Wasn't that one of Peter Parker's early alter egos?
> 
> :happy:



Yeah - when they found out his black costume was alive, he ended up wearing a paper bag over his head and a Fantastic Four uniform to get home.


----------



## california_august (Jul 28, 2008)

First post, whats up?


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 28, 2008)

When I come to this thread... my insides get all jumpy. :wubu:


----------



## creamygoodness (Jul 28, 2008)

This is a recent pic of me; I'm usually quite a bit larger so I'll get back to you a few months down the line! And please don't ask about the uniform! 

View attachment n222304153_3340633_4028.jpg


----------



## Melian (Jul 28, 2008)

creamygoodness said:


> This is a recent pic of me; I'm usually quite a bit larger so I'll get back to you a few months down the line! And please don't ask about the uniform!



Dimensions: the only place where men plead "I'm fatter than my pictures would lead you to believe! Really!!"


----------



## creamygoodness (Jul 28, 2008)

Melian said:


> Dimensions: the only place where men plead "I'm fatter than my pictures would lead you to believe! Really!!"



 Quite the parallel universe isn't it?! (And yes, I suppose "chubby" would be a better way of describing me right now)


----------



## MaxArden (Jul 28, 2008)

Actually, that's pretty much as fat as I am...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 28, 2008)

a little bit drunk in this pic so please excuse the stupid pose


----------



## MaryClaire (Jul 28, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> a little bit drunk in this pic so please excuse the stupid pose




Love the pose!!! You're adorable


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 28, 2008)

^thanks girly

one more that I have on the computer, I'll have to upload some more


----------



## MaryClaire (Jul 28, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ^thanks girly
> 
> one more that I have on the computer, I'll have to upload some more



Finally a guy from Illinois!!!!!!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 29, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> a little bit drunk in this pic so please excuse the stupid pose



Whoa :smitten: There's nothing hotter than a man you knows how to dress.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> a little bit drunk in this pic so please excuse the stupid pose



Love the pose!!! You are very handsome


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Ladies

here's a few more pics


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 29, 2008)

my fireman costume from last Halloween, haha again a bit sloshed in this pic


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 29, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> here's a few more pics





The BMH Jesse James. :eat2:


----------



## Aikiman (Jul 30, 2008)

I still don't understand this 


View attachment php0AsUAdPM.jpg


View attachment phpNB1Mc6PM.jpg


View attachment phpXjQ5UVPM.jpg


wife thought you girl would enjoy :bow:


----------



## Yelsa (Jul 30, 2008)

There are pics of me up on OogleGirth, go forth and check them out!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 30, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Whoa :smitten: There's nothing hotter than a man you knows how to dress.



*welllllllllllll hello there very very handsome sexy one* :smitten:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks sweetie,love the backpiece


----------



## Love.Metal (Aug 1, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> here's a few more pics



omigod omigod omigod.....*drools*

wow. I'm thinkin that from now on, I'm gonna call you hotty-pants. 

effin' gorgeous pics, Darling. 

<3


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Girly


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 1, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> thanks sweetie,love the backpiece



*quite welcome handsome, i am intrigued..pretty much every photo you post, i see a completely different style...anyone else seeing that...????*:smitten:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 1, 2008)

I just wear what I think looks good on me, I've changed my facial hair but that's about it the pics with me wearing the blue western style shirt are the most recent


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 1, 2008)

btw Love.Metal I'm diggin your piercings a little hottie with some piercings is almost always a good thing in my book


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> here's a few more pics
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks sweetie...what you do with my picture is entirely up to you


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Blast to the Past

I shall call this SPOOKY BEER!







I also Party like a rock star.







I sincerely think I scared the guy in the basketball jersey while I was doing this







I tried to crowd surf but I was buried 







AHOY! I'm a pie raider


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Blast to the Past
> 
> I shall call this SPOOKY BEER!
> 
> ...





Cool Pictures!!! You would look really good playing a set of bagpipes!!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks, something I've thought about, tho I'd settle being *able* to play the triangle


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 2, 2008)

We definitely have some cuties here.


----------



## Canonista (Aug 2, 2008)

Here I am. I was going to say that was me in my avatar, but there's at least one person here who has met me in person and knows I don't have a brother. 





Here's where my avatar comes from.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 2, 2008)

Canonista said:


> Here I am. I was going to say that was me in my avatar, but there's at least one person here who has met me in person and knows I don't have a brother.
> 
> 
> Here's where my avatar comes from.


 

You're a cutie for sure. :wubu:

Your avatars though, not so much.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Canonista said:


>



You are a very handsome Man!!


----------



## Canonista (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You are a very handsome Man!!



Aw shucks... You're makin' me blush!:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 3, 2008)

I feel seriously invisible in BHM/FFA land lately. It's weird.

I'm trying to NOT sound like a whiney bitch, but the sense of 'community' is sorely lacking.


/rant


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Humm (edit- to ad WHO *duh*) Canonista... your avatar reminds me of the opossum brothers. Long, long story.


As always gentlemen, you don't let us ladies down!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I feel seriously invisible in BHM/FFA land lately. It's weird.
> 
> I'm trying to NOT sound like a whiney bitch, but the sense of 'community' is sorely lacking.
> 
> ...



Do you care to share why you have those feelings?


----------



## Shirtless Guy (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 3, 2008)

nice beard and gotee and I hope it keeps growing....makes ya more bearlike

and that is a compliment....



:bow:


----------



## baron20 (Aug 3, 2008)

Heres a couple of me. i am in the process of taking more. 

View attachment Naked!!!! 001.jpg


View attachment Naked!!!! 010.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 3, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> nice beard and gotee and I hope it keeps growing....makes ya more bearlike
> 
> and that is a compliment....
> 
> :bow:



Thanks man, tho I have some bad news prob a week after those pics were taken I did shave it off, the heat was coming, and it was always hot and itchy.

There are times I wish I could grow a nice full one for when I play santa :happy:


----------



## tubatu (Aug 4, 2008)

hope you like 

View attachment g3.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 4, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Thanks man, tho I have some bad news prob a week after those pics were taken I did shave it off, the heat was coming, and it was always hot and itchy.
> 
> There are times I wish I could grow a nice full one for when I play santa :happy:



when it starts growing just keep scatching...it will stop after a while just give it time..it is like holding and wanting to explode right then and there..you need to allow it to grow in..

:bow:


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Aug 4, 2008)

You had me right up till that f-ing Yankees hat.

Signed,
A New England native and Red Sox Nation resident



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> here's a few more pics


----------



## Durin (Aug 4, 2008)

Durin in Ireland 

View attachment Pic2.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 5, 2008)

Durin said:


> Durin in Ireland



Complete with double fisted Irish coffee action too. Cute


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 5, 2008)

Shirtless Guy said:


>



You should pretty much always be shirtless. kthanksbai


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Shirtless Guy said:


>



gorgeous picture!! You are


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> You should pretty much always be shirtless. kthanksbai



I'm in agreement with you on that! (About shirtless guy)


----------



## Fatgator (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't been on here too much in a while.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 6, 2008)

Feeling risque...


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 6, 2008)

Whoo Ninja :smitten: That second one has the best come hither look evah!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 7, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> You had me right up till that f-ing Yankees hat.
> 
> Signed,
> A New England native and Red Sox Nation resident



yea,I'm definitely not a Yankee's fan or even a fan of the American League for that matter and I basically bought that hat because it was gray corduroy and thought it looked good... I'm a Cubs fan


----------



## Durin (Aug 7, 2008)

> [Complete with double fisted Irish coffee action too. Cute /QUOTE]
> 
> And I needed it. We had just gotten off the all night flight and stopped at the Cliffs on the way towards our Hotel.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Aug 7, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> yea,I'm definitely not a Yankee's fan or even a fan of the American League for that matter and I basically bought that hat because it was gray corduroy and thought it looked good... I'm a Cubs fan



OK hot stuff, you've been granted a reprieve. Except for NL I'm a Dodgers fan --- not because Manny just got traded there, but because my favorite Red Sox player ever, Bill Mueller, went there. Just wish his knee had held out.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Ninja looks so much like a guy I had a HUGE crush on in high school.... (That would be hottness)


----------



## califkevin (Aug 7, 2008)

In Hawaii at a business conference 

View attachment meh.jpg


----------



## joeantonio25 (Aug 7, 2008)

very embarrassed but took it anyway greetings from los angeles


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 7, 2008)

joeantonio25 said:


> very embarrassed but took it anyway greetings from los angeles



*No reason to be embarassed...you fit RIGHT IN ...and are very very handsome!!!!!!!!!! official *COUGAR* greeting* :smitten:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 7, 2008)

califkevin said:


> In Hawaii at a business conference



Hawaii? you must be the boss?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 7, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Whoo Ninja :smitten: That second one has the best come hither look evah!



You're the only one who always takes the time to make me feel good. I could really use the support at a time like this...

PS - I don't know what happened with that second picture. My butt wasn't even in the picture...? I don't know how it violated their terms of service.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello Dims, long time no see 

Heres the only pic I like of me.


----------



## cammy (Aug 7, 2008)

...love the sexy contrast with the slim back-posed woman in the poster on your wall.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> You're the only one who always takes the time to make me feel good. I could really use the support at a time like this...
> 
> PS - I don't know what happened with that second picture. My butt wasn't even in the picture...? I don't know how it violated their terms of service.


 

"You're the only one who always takes the time" Are you serious? What about all the other people that have commented about your pictures in the past, me included.

You really need to check that attitude, it's starting to get lame.

We're all here to support EACH OTHER.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 8, 2008)

Uhm... I was just saying thank you to someone for always commenting on my posts. I appreciate it. There was nothing intentionally negative about it. Chill.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Uhm... I was just saying thank you to someone for always commenting on my posts. I appreciate it. There was nothing intentionally negative about it. Chill.


 

No, you thanked her for being the ONLY one. I think it's rude.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 8, 2008)

StridentDionysus said:


> Hello Dims, long time no see
> 
> Heres the only pic I like of me.



I really like that photo.


----------



## califkevin (Aug 8, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Hawaii? you must be the boss?



Not the Boss, but make more than him


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 8, 2008)

Lucky you!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 8, 2008)

*sigh* Enough of the board drama.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> *sigh* Enough of the board drama.



I don't see how it's "drama". 


Quit with your own dramatics. We like your pics, get over it! :bow:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 8, 2008)

you look like a BAMF, all your missing is a gun




StridentDionysus said:


> Hello Dims, long time no see
> 
> Heres the only pic I like of me.


----------



## Victim (Aug 8, 2008)

What the heck, I posted these on the BFC, so many of you have seen them anyway. I've been told I sumo wrestle when I get drunk enough at my homebrewing conventions. In the first pic I'm the one on the left. These are from two separate years, 2003 and 2004. 

View attachment ChallengeIssued2004.jpg


View attachment Sumo1.jpg


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks 1BigGirl, Chris :bow:.

I might post more :eat1:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 9, 2008)

And now, more pics 

Old with my awesome long hair (that I miss )





After the hair cut.





Red hair anyone?





Those where new .


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 9, 2008)

I think I like the red haired one best... but since mine is currently red, I'm biased.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 9, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Blast to the Past
> 
> I tried to crowd surf but I was buried



What on earth was I drinking that night to turn my tongue orange?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 9, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Thanks man, tho I have some bad news prob a week after those pics were taken I did shave it off, the heat was coming, and it was always hot and itchy.
> 
> There are times I wish I could grow a nice full one for when I play santa :happy:





... And his beard grows in a bit patchy. *snickers* <3


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 9, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> ... And his beard grows in a bit patchy. *snickers* <3



I have that same exact problem.


----------



## iheartsquishys (Aug 10, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> You should pretty much always be shirtless. kthanksbai



I second that. :smitten:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 17, 2008)

Ninja,

I'm sorry my headlights were streaming through your window when you took the picture. I'll be sure to turn them off next time I'm stalking you :wubu:

Seriously, you've got some kind of heavenly glow happening there!


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Aug 17, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Ninja,
> 
> I'm sorry my headlights were streaming through your window when you took the picture. I'll be sure to turn them off next time I'm stalking you :wubu:
> 
> Seriously, you've got some kind of heavenly glow happening there!


The TARDIS was materialising outside


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 17, 2008)

Man, I was wondering how long I'd be on this board before I heard a Doctor Who reference. Congrats, sir.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Aug 17, 2008)

Feel like making myself known for some reason. 
Hello all!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Aug 17, 2008)

well, here's another of Me 

View attachment 100_0586.JPG


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 17, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> Feel like making myself known for some reason.
> Hello all!




you look like a big ole teddybear and I bet you will make some woman very happy indeed.



:bow:


----------



## Jackoblangada (Aug 17, 2008)

That is very kind of you to say! That sure would be nice someday 

And I could not say for certain but i am somewhere near 550 or so, it's been a while since i was near a scale that worked for my size.




likeitmatters said:


> you look like a big ole teddybear and I bet you will make some woman very happy indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> :bow:


----------



## Jackoblangada (Aug 17, 2008)

As requested 



Jackoblangada said:


> That is very kind of you to say! That sure would be nice someday
> 
> And I could not say for certain but i am somewhere near 550 or so, it's been a while since i was near a scale that worked for my size.


----------



## velia (Aug 17, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> As requested



:smitten: Woo! Jack, you are one sexy man. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 17, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> As requested



and you will have a sincere man and a massive gut to sleep on or rub or squeeze or feed.....

I am stunned at how big you are.....


:bow:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 18, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> As requested



*drools* Now, that is a very nice picture.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## california_august (Aug 20, 2008)

4:37am yay for morning shifts. O_O


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 26, 2008)

and here is what he looks like


:bow: 

View attachment DSC00028 [] [640x480].JPG


----------



## stefanie (Aug 26, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> As requested



That is one stunning photograph. Girls, what are you waiting for? ; )

*likeitmatters*, so glad you have found someone - good luck!


----------



## baron20 (Aug 26, 2008)

Me on my couch


----------



## baron20 (Aug 26, 2008)

ok here one with the pic this time:doh: 

View attachment phpDXuXb0PM.jpg


----------



## NyGiant (Aug 26, 2008)

before : earlier this year





After : Today


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 26, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> before : earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're seriously delicious. :eat2:


----------



## Tad (Aug 26, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> and here is what he looks like
> 
> 
> :bow:



I'm so happy for both of you.....and wow is he ever cute!


----------



## BeerMe (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm a little shy sharing my face on a message board.

My camera phone SUCKS. I do not have a farmer's tan this intense (I live 2 miles away from a beach).


----------



## california_august (Aug 26, 2008)

BeerMe said:


> I'm a little shy sharing my face on a message board.
> 
> My camera phone SUCKS. I do not have a farmer's tan this intense (I live 2 miles away from a beach).



Oh wow you live in Santa Barbara? Get me a job! lol


----------



## Jackoblangada (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you so very much. I am very flattered :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 26, 2008)

BeerMe said:


> I'm a little shy sharing my face on a message board.
> 
> My camera phone SUCKS. I do not have a farmer's tan this intense (I live 2 miles away from a beach).


 

super cute...thanks for sharing


----------



## Smite (Aug 27, 2008)

i tried to take a picture or you dims, but my camera battery died consider a IOU from smie


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 27, 2008)

baron20 said:


> ok here one with the pic this time:doh:



I'd like to some sit down on the couch with you. :blush:



BeerMe said:


> I'm a little shy sharing my face on a message board.
> 
> My camera phone SUCKS. I do not have a farmer's tan this intense (I live 2 miles away from a beach).



What a handsome face you have too. Thanks for working up the nerve


----------



## PantyCricket (Aug 27, 2008)

Heres another pic from a few nights ago.....I was being attacked!


----------



## Cheesy (Aug 27, 2008)

Sometimes when I can't find real cheese, I start to think about eating fake cheese.


----------



## velia (Aug 28, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> and here is what he looks like
> 
> 
> :bow:



Congrats, likeitmatters! What a cutie!


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

PantyCricket said:


> Heres another pic from a few nights ago.....I was being attacked!



what a gorgeous pic!!


----------



## RudeLou (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm new here but I thought I'd contribute. 






I just noticed I look pretty suprised in the picture lol


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 30, 2008)

to the ones who have thanked me for meeting mr right...he is a dream come true and did not think this old bear would find anyone who would want to be with me....

and to top off he wants to be with me..

:bow:


----------



## topher38 (Aug 30, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> to the ones who have thanked me for meeting mr right...he is a dream come true and did not think this old bear would find anyone who would want to be with me....
> 
> and to top off he wants to be with me..
> 
> :bow:


 Dude I am very happy for you. its great to find love in this world  I hope he makes you happy ............

Ok here is my only photo I don't think is on the forum and with good reason much suckage on this one


----------



## olwen (Aug 30, 2008)

PantyCricket said:


> Heres another pic from a few nights ago.....I was being attacked!



So cute and I'm totally jealous.


----------



## hossbabyjr (Sep 2, 2008)

some new photos from this summer up in MI 

View attachment dimsforum1.JPG


View attachment dimsforum2.JPG


View attachment dimsforum3.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 2, 2008)

hossbabyjr said:


> some new photos from this summer up in MI



Damn you're nice to look at. :eat2:


----------



## hossbabyjr (Sep 2, 2008)

:blush: aww, thanks surly


----------



## MsWebsters (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm actually posting these so I can show off my best friend....I asked his permission and he said 'sure...go ahead'

I am the girl with him in the photo of him in the tuxedo.

Enjoy! 

View attachment shelffella.jpg


View attachment working.jpg


View attachment friends.jpg


View attachment face.jpg


----------



## Tad (Sep 2, 2008)

MsWebsters said:


> I'm actually posting these so I can show off my best friend....I asked his permission and he said 'sure...go ahead'
> 
> I am the girl with him in the photo of him in the tuxedo.
> 
> Enjoy!



He wears a tuxedo well, I think (I'm sure the ladies are a better judge of that, but hopefully I'm allowed to be a bit jealous *L*)

Also, you are quite stunning too, and speaking of jealousy I'm sure your hair incites that, its gorgeous!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 2, 2008)

MsWebsters said:


> I'm actually posting these so I can show off my best friend....I asked his permission and he said 'sure...go ahead'
> 
> I am the girl with him in the photo of him in the tuxedo.
> 
> Enjoy!



No doubt about it, he's a cutie.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 2, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> No doubt about it, he's a cutie.



I concur. :happy:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought all your girls would love a lil eye candy.

There goes my pants

Worst URL Ever!


----------



## Love.Metal (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL @ Chris

:]

yeah, that was bad.


so I obviously loved it.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 4, 2008)

hossbabyjr said:


> some new photos from this summer up in MI


*
yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm very sexy photos, 
thanks for sharing :smitten:*


----------



## BigAnt-UK (Sep 7, 2008)

hi guys

i am anthony, i am from the uk - here is me.

View attachment me.jpg



View attachment untitled.jpg


----------



## blimpy4000 (Sep 9, 2008)

I finally got a pic for you people
i'm not very good looking, but I thought I would take the biggest leap ever
never have I shown the FA community how I really look
be gentle


----------



## velia (Sep 9, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Damn you're nice to look at. :eat2:



Just have to second what Surly said... Mmm mmm.... :eat2:


----------



## Shirtless Guy (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## IndyGal (Sep 10, 2008)

Shirtless Guy said:


>



Cute, cute, and cute.


----------



## NyGiant (Sep 10, 2008)

First stuffing today heres a few pics







It hurt i was so full


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 10, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> First stuffing today heres a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*psssssssssst dude you are getting FATTER!!! LOOKING hothothothot..o did i mention hot? 

thanks for sharing*:smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 10, 2008)

blimpy4000 said:


> I finally got a pic for you people
> i'm not very good looking, but I thought I would take the biggest leap ever
> never have I shown the FA community how I really look
> be gentle



*(((BLIMPY))) you are just so wrong......good looking is EXACTLY what you are
thanks for sharing...*


----------



## BigAnt-UK (Sep 10, 2008)

here is another of me.

just got a new phone and was sat at home playing with it ( the phone i mean  ) so thought i would take a pic, while i was chowing down on a ice cream lol

View attachment ant.jpg


----------



## Derek1976 (Sep 10, 2008)

The first ones quite old...I was 26 in that one
The other one is me circa last week. 

View attachment me 2003.jpg


View attachment 123453.jpg


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Boredom caused me to do this


----------



## velia (Sep 10, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Boredom caused me to do this



Perhaps boredom should strike you more often, Axel. :wubu:


----------



## djudex (Sep 11, 2008)

From the introduce yourself thread -

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=915855&postcount=534


----------



## Victim (Sep 11, 2008)

Boredom my ass, that's cam whorage at its peak. Although you DO look a bit bored.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 11, 2008)

Victim said:


> Boredom my ass, that's cam whorage at its peak. Although you DO look a bit bored.



Whorage???? BAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA

Adding that word to my vocab


----------



## blimpy4000 (Sep 11, 2008)

> (((BLIMPY))) you are just so wrong......good looking is EXACTLY what you are
> thanks for sharing...



I...I've never been called good looking before

especially told to so bluntly


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 11, 2008)

blimpy4000 said:


> I...I've never been called good looking before
> 
> especially told to so bluntly





Well you ARE...so gooooo with it


----------



## Morbid (Sep 11, 2008)

steph_eff said:


> BHMS in hiding, get your pictures posted here. Go on!



Most of you know me if you're in the chat room.. so heres some of my pictures.... 

View attachment Morbid1.jpg


View attachment Morbid2.jpg


View attachment Morbid3.jpg


View attachment Morbid new.jpg


View attachment Morbid new2.jpg


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Sep 11, 2008)

Such yummy lookin' gentlemen on this thread. **fans herself** If I were 10 years younger and 10 times hotter lookin', many of you wouldn't survive.


----------



## bigdog208 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hope you ladies like these pics. 

View attachment me poncabird.jpg


View attachment l_d54ce30c3b00a3505acd6b14ceb8e501.jpg


----------



## Mishty (Sep 12, 2008)

Morbid said:


> Most of you know me if you're in the chat room.. so heres some of my pictures....



Morbid!
Iz me! Nirvana Rain19(god has it been that long?)


You're looking awesome these days! 

Welcome to the boards babe!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 12, 2008)

bigdog208 said:


> Hope you ladies like these pics.


*
hello fellow balti-moron? what bar do you work in?

o ya, nice pics, thanks for sharing 
*


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 12, 2008)

Victim said:


> Boredom my ass, that's cam whorage at its peak. Although you DO look a bit bored.



Oh yeah? Well, so is your face.


----------



## Victim (Sep 12, 2008)

Axel, you should do a 'lounging around' set for OG!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 12, 2008)

Agreeeeeeeed


----------



## Derek1976 (Sep 12, 2008)

Some pics of me, an old one, and a new one: 

View attachment me 2003.jpg


View attachment 123453.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Derek1976 said:


> Some pics of me, an old one, and a new one:


----------



## yorrick brown (Sep 13, 2008)

hi!


----------



## Cane (Sep 13, 2008)

Alright, I'll stop lurking and post. If someone encourages me, I might consider taking more recent and FFA-worthy pics.  21-year-old 6'3" 290 lbs BHM in the Niagara region, dated an FFA and now I wouldn't possibly settle for anything less, so I suppose I'll get into the community. I'm a libertarian atheist philosophy major who drums and makes techno and I have a soft spot for beautiful women.  I plan to use my deep, resonant voice to make lots of money in radio and voice work.


----------



## TW1ZTD (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is a quick pic I took the other day just messing around with my phone.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

TW1ZTD said:


> Here is a quick pic I took the other day just messing around with my phone.......



Very nice photo..... and Welcome to the Group!


----------



## Melian (Sep 14, 2008)

Cane said:


> Alright, I'll stop lurking and post. If someone encourages me, I might consider taking more recent and FFA-worthy pics.  21-year-old 6'3" 290 lbs BHM in the Niagara region, dated an FFA and now I wouldn't possibly settle for anything less, so I suppose I'll get into the community. I'm a libertarian atheist philosophy major who drums and makes techno and I have a soft spot for beautiful women.  I plan to use my deep, resonant voice to make lots of money in radio and voice work.



Meow! Quite hot, Mr DJ


----------



## Cane (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks, Ms. PhD Candidate.  Wuff.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 16, 2008)

ok so im not a bhm by a long shot but im sure the lovely FFA ladies will like the pics here:
before and after i ate a few pizzas and watched Clint Eastwood movies the other night


----------



## flippedover (Sep 17, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> Alright, I give in/up.



HOT! :smitten: Why don't they make 'em like this in Melbourne?


----------



## Been-Jammin (Sep 18, 2008)

Be gentle:


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 18, 2008)

Been-Jammin said:


> Be gentle:



No need to be gentle...unless you don't like compliments! You are VERY cute, man.


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 18, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> ok so im not a bhm by a long shot but im sure the lovely FFA ladies will like the pics here:
> before and after i ate a few pizzas and watched Clint Eastwood movies the other night




*ROWR* Fuzzy and soft belly


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 18, 2008)

whoo hoo someone likes it even if im tinyish!


----------



## BigAnt-UK (Sep 19, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> whoo hoo someone likes it even if im tinyish!




yeah but remember dude. fat is where its at!! lol


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 19, 2008)

Lovin' all the pics guys. 

and even an elusive Chippy Gut pic. 

Very cute, keep 'em comin' !


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 19, 2008)

New me, no web cam anymore ... 

View attachment !cid__0816082010.jpg


View attachment !cid__0831081712.jpg


View attachment !cid__0724081454.jpg


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 19, 2008)

BigAnt-UK said:


> yeah but remember dude. fat is where its at!! lol



hey im trying! its hard when all you have around is a hyper puppy and not an FFA


----------



## prettyssbbw (Sep 26, 2008)

YOWSERS! we have some hotties here on dimensions. Thanks for sharing!:smitten:


----------



## olwen (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, I hadn't looked at this thread in a while. One word - Hot. I know what I'll be thinkin about tonight.


----------



## jdwhitak (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is me! 

View attachment Jason With Live Angels Web.jpg


----------



## mk2vr6 (Sep 28, 2008)

i'll bite, i wasnt going to...





my bday





working on the car


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 28, 2008)

OMGosh.....you guys are all so good looking......thanks for sharing!


----------



## tha_dood (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, I just found this place, I think I'll like it here 

View attachment l_2dfdcd531eb9b07ece064b7078114d70.jpg


View attachment l_7421ac36ff99404f61141c1231306119.jpg


View attachment n513256487_6849_1326.jpg


View attachment n512121665_74783_6911.jpg


----------



## persimmon (Sep 28, 2008)

Been-Jammin said:


> Be gentle:



Awww. AWWWW. So friggin' cute.

*melty*

p


----------



## Melian (Sep 29, 2008)

mk2vr6 said:


> i'll bite, i wasnt going to...



Oooooooh :wubu:


----------



## chunkywannabe (Sep 29, 2008)

tha_dood said:


> Hi, I just found this place, I think I'll like it here



Welcome cutie!!!


----------



## Sumoboxer25 (Sep 29, 2008)

Here I am. :blush: 

View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 29, 2008)

The "I hate mornings" shot






The shirtless "get ready for the shower so I can function shot"





The "in the car to work after I picked up coffee to make me feel like I'm not a extra in dawn of the dead" shot


----------



## Melian (Sep 29, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> The shirtless "get ready for the shower so I can function shot"




This one is giving me a heart attack....a sexy heart attack. Er...:wubu:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright boys...keep em' comin'....


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 29, 2008)

couple more I had on my phone











my dog haha he's a BHD


----------



## chunkywannabe (Sep 29, 2008)

CUTE CUTE CUTE!!! you are a hottie!




WhiteHotRazor said:


> couple more I had on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Weeze (Sep 29, 2008)

Been-Jammin said:


> Be gentle:
> 
> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b61/Mets_bs/Me/l_23128f1c02b5efbf3b87eb4962142c1e.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 29, 2008)

chunkywannabe said:


> CUTE CUTE CUTE!!! you are a hottie!



I 2nd that - WOWZA


----------



## Leftwing63 (Sep 29, 2008)

still not a bhm but showing progress I think :eat1: the one in the towel is from about 2 or 3 months ago and the other is from today 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks chicas


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 30, 2008)

another one with less facial hair


----------



## largenlovely (Sep 30, 2008)

*edited content and wiped drool off of post* hehe

very nice pics whitehotrazor :batting:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 30, 2008)

Leftwing...Razor...you two are some gooooooood looking men....you're gonna make some lucky lady REALLY happy one day!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 1, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> another one with less facial hair




Bedroom eyes...:blush:


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Oct 1, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> another one with less facial hair



***GASP***


----------



## Melian (Oct 1, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> another one with less facial hair




This is the "come bounce up and down on my lap" look. 

(really needs a filter between her brain and keyboard)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks again chicas


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 2, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor:


You = S E X



seriously.

gorgeous :]


<3


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 2, 2008)

Wet hair ftw  






Ghostbusters! Well, a Ghostbuster.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 2, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> WhiteHotRazor:
> 
> 
> You = S E X
> ...



 thanks girly


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 2, 2008)

ClockworkOrange said:


> Wet hair ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah HOTTT!


----------



## Victim (Oct 2, 2008)

One of my geekier t-shirts 

View attachment Twenty.jpg


----------



## bexy (Oct 2, 2008)

ClockworkOrange said:


> Wet hair ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude!! 

a) youre cute
b) you like ghostbusters
c) is that your room with all the marvel figures? if so, hello awesome boy!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 2, 2008)

Victim said:


> One of my geekier t-shirts


 

I like it!


----------



## Cheesy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's some pics from my best friend's wedding this summer...

I'm on the right in the top two, and second from right on the bottom one.

I'm not sure about this whole yellow theme, and I'm not sure what my hair was exactly trying to do here lol


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 3, 2008)

Cheesy said:


> Here's some pics from my best friend's wedding this summer...
> 
> I'm on the right in the top two, and second from right on the bottom one.
> 
> I'm not sure about this whole yellow theme, and I'm not sure what my hair was exactly trying to do here lol



Lookin good Mister


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 3, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Lookin good Mister



seconded .


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 3, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> dude!!
> 
> a) youre cute
> b) you like ghostbusters
> c) is that your room with all the marvel figures? if so, hello awesome boy!!





I agree...comic book fans always get brownie points


----------



## Cheesy (Oct 3, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Lookin good Mister



Awww, thanks! :blush:




HDANGEL15 said:


> seconded .



:bow:


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks all  I collect lots of random stuff, action figures as well. behind the marvel stuff is mcfarlane's series with elizabeth bathory and rasputin. so smooth


----------



## bexy (Oct 3, 2008)

ClockworkOrange said:


> thanks all  I collect lots of random stuff, action figures as well. behind the marvel stuff is mcfarlane's series with elizabeth bathory and rasputin. so smooth



that_ is_ smooth!! I freakin love those figures!! I always wanted the Jack the Ripper one, as well as the Elizabeth!! Now you're even more awesome


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 3, 2008)

today..refusing to wear a cubs hat after what those bastards have done in the last 2 games


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 3, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> today



*hotrazor...that's my home town you are boastin'............O's*


----------



## velia (Oct 4, 2008)

Victim said:


> One of my geekier t-shirts




Victim-- Your shirt made me lol. I love it!


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 5, 2008)

Victim said:


> One of my geekier t-shirts



You have geekier shirts?...


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Oct 5, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> today..refusing to wear a cubs hat after what those bastards have done in the last 2 games



At least it ain't a Yankees hat. GO RED SOX, GO DODGERS!


----------



## duhast234 (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess I may be a BHM, in some form. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## stefanie (Oct 6, 2008)

mk2vr6 said:


> i'll bite, i wasnt going to...



This is a lovely photograph.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 6, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> today..refusing to wear a cubs hat after what those bastards have done in the last 2 games



You look kind of crabby here. I like it.


----------



## Tad (Oct 6, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> that_ is_ smooth!! I freakin love those figures!! I always wanted the Jack the Ripper one, as well as the Elizabeth!! Now you're even more awesome



Im just thinking that, given the above, you might enjoy reading this book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/0380771411/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 (although I think it would be best enjoyed without reading too many reviews)

(it is possibly my favorite book. Although it is not long or complicated, if I had to take only one book to a desert island, and it couldnt be something practical, this would be very much in contention for my choice. Not that me liking it means anyone else will like it, but I just wanted to point out that not just do I think you might enjoy the style, I think the book is really well done)


----------



## bexy (Oct 6, 2008)

edx said:


> Im just thinking that, given the above, you might enjoy reading this book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/0380771411/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 (although I think it would be best enjoyed without reading too many reviews)
> 
> (it is possibly my favorite book. Although it is not long or complicated, if I had to take only one book to a desert island, and it couldnt be something practical, this would be very much in contention for my choice. Not that me liking it means anyone else will like it, but I just wanted to point out that not just do I think you might enjoy the style, I think the book is really well done)



hmmm looks very interesting!! thank you


----------



## pride80 (Oct 7, 2008)

The FATT KIDD. 6'4" and 300lbs.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 7, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> today..refusing to wear a cubs hat after what those bastards have done in the last 2 games





First game of the hockey season starts Thursday. Get on it!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok...I got my hubby down and took some pictures of him so I could put his handsome mug on this thread....

6'9" inches of pure (computer geek)---bet you didn't know they made them this big


----------



## linuxgeekintraining (Oct 8, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Ok...I got my hubby down and took some pictures of him so I could put his handsome mug on this thread....
> 
> 6'9" inches of pure (computer geek)---bet you didn't know they made them this big



Now all I need is the motorcycle as I look like I'm ready to go for a ride.


----------



## Victim (Oct 8, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> You have geekier shirts?...



You had to ask, didn't you... 

View attachment rules.jpg


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 8, 2008)

Victim said:


> You had to ask, didn't you...





oooooh I want that shirt.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 8, 2008)

here's a pic from the last few months.











Rockin' The Air Guitar At The Bar 






Drunk as a Skunk


----------



## Weeze (Oct 8, 2008)

You sir, are absolutly adorable 




TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> here's a pic from the last few months.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 8, 2008)

linuxgeekintraining said:


> Now all I need is the motorcycle as I look like I'm ready to go for a ride.


*
HAHAHA...I was going to reply to your wifes thread and ask what you rode!!!
POSER!!!!..........haha welcome mr no no bad kitty  *


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 9, 2008)

krismiss said:


> You sir, are absolutly adorable





I agree...very-very adorable!


----------



## linuxgeekintraining (Oct 9, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> HAHAHA...I was going to reply to your wifes thread and ask what you rode!!!
> POSER!!!!..........haha welcome mr no no bad kitty  *



wait until I get my Fangs fitted and my halloween costume contact lenses then we'll see who the Poser is


----------



## chunkywannabe (Oct 9, 2008)

This may be one of my favs! I have to say again...you are sexy hot!!!!



WhiteHotRazor said:


> another one with less facial hair


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks sweetie


----------



## craigisnutter (Oct 11, 2008)

Posted these first 2 in the introduction thread, but might as well put em here too.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 11, 2008)

craigisnutter said:


> Posted these first 2 in the introduction thread, but might as well put em here too.





WrAstlin!!!! wooooo hooo


----------



## BigFunAce (Oct 16, 2008)

my nephew and i back when i was hairy like an animal...








this is a more recent pic.. from like 2 weeks ago... 








i was able to dig up a few more...

this is me conquering the bottlecap game..







and also in the spirit of Halloween.... Behold...


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Oct 16, 2008)

Man that is so wrong LOL 
I guess Luigi had a clogged drain


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 16, 2008)

BigFunAce said:


> my nephew and i back when i was hairy like an animal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're super de duper cute! :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 16, 2008)

BigFunAce said:


> my nephew and i back when i was hairy like an animal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Whoa, hottie alert!


----------



## BigFunAce (Oct 16, 2008)

why thank you ladies... thank you..


----------



## Fatguy21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Well here is me. Im delurking finally for all to see. hehe















yea and thats really me. no photoshop. I just felt fat hehe. 

View attachment SEPT bloat 4 reduced.jpg


----------



## ~da rev~ (Dec 5, 2008)

Before my interview

View attachment IMG_1110.JPG


----------



## Weeze (Dec 6, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Before my interview




Ohhhh.... Axel's all Snazzy 
reppity rep rep.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 8, 2008)

Waiting for the rain to let up little


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Dec 12, 2008)

Pardon me for not posting this sooner, but I've been busy wiping all the drool off my chin.

NICE pics.



BigFunAce said:


> my nephew and i back when i was hairy like an animal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lightnin (Dec 29, 2008)

not prepared to post a photo of my gut yet but here is a mugshot. comments? 

View attachment n1451093773_34273_2306.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 29, 2008)

lightnin said:


> not prepared to post a photo of my gut yet but here is a mugshot. comments?


 

Pretty damn cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 29, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Pretty damn cute. Thanks for sharing.



*what she said......*:smitten:


----------



## mikey787 (Dec 29, 2008)

maybe one day I'll show my face..... but in the meantime... :blush:

View attachment 29122008201.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 29, 2008)

mikey787 said:


> maybe one day I'll show my face..... but in the meantime... :blush:



*very nice new *headless* guy

*


----------



## atticusspingler (Dec 31, 2008)

BigFunAce said:


> my nephew and i back when i was hairy like an animal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG you are so cute! I love the beard. I wish more big men would have beards, it gives them that lumberjack look I love so much.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 17, 2009)

Derek1976 said:


> Some pics of me, an old one, and a new one:



Good Goly Miss Molly....:wubu:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a redux of me, just missed my Photoshoping days...


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 18, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Whoa, hottie alert!



Whats that i hear.....sirens?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> This is a redux of me, just missed my Photoshoping days...



Cool pic... very artsy :happy:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 19, 2009)

BigFunAce said:


> my nephew and i back when i was hairy like an animal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are....the most handsome man I have ever seen in my entire life :smitten:


----------



## topher38 (Jan 19, 2009)

Me in a I don't give a shit Mood


----------



## BigFunAce (Jan 19, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> you are....the most handsome man I have ever seen in my entire life :smitten:



well thank you very much... you are quite the hottie yourself.


----------



## project219 (Jan 19, 2009)

Meh, I will finally cave in here...

This picture is about 3 years old, but I look the same only with slightly longer hair. This picture is probably one of my best currently... and sadly it was me, half awake.




I don't take good pictures... 

View attachment thumbs.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

project219 said:


> Meh, I will finally cave in here...
> 
> This picture is about 3 years old, but I look the same only with slightly longer hair. This picture is probably one of my best currently... and sadly it was me, half awake.
> 
> ...



Awww hello sleepyhead :happy:


----------



## biggins480 (Jan 19, 2009)

Real Men rock Pink!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 19, 2009)

biggins480 said:


> Real Men rock Pink!


 
Whoa, cute! :blush:


----------



## biggins480 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well Thanks doll!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

biggins480 said:


> Real Men rock Pink!



You wear it so well :happy:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 20, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Waiting for the rain to let up little



I almost didn't recognize you without your kilt. You shouldn't have gone public with your fear of rain, the monkeys will no doubt use it against you.


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

biggins480 said:


> Real Men rock Pink!




Wow, what a cutie.  You certainly pull it off.


----------



## biggins480 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Wow, what a cutie.  You certainly pull it off.



Thanks :blush:


----------



## project219 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, so I figured I should show a NEWER picture of myself, so here it is. Taken moments ago... 

View attachment keeper.jpg


----------

